# Ivy and Chain Link...



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Does Ivy like to grow up and on a chain link fence? I planted ivy along the base of chain link fence next to my patio in the hopes that it would grow all over it an create a "natural" visual barrier to my neighbors. I've tried "training" the ivy by weaving the stalks through the chain link, but it doesn't seem to grow vertically up the chain link. It is growing along the concrete retaining walls like crazy though.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

I hope your neighbors like ivy, as it will go over and through the fence, across their yard, into their house and bedroom, accost them in the shower, drink the last cup of coffee in the pot and not even make a fresh pot, and do other things that will not make your neighbors happy. I might be exaggerating slightly, but I seriously believe that you will regret doing this in a few years.

A previous owner planted ivy along the old fence in my yard. When I took it over it was pulling down the fence, some trees on the property, and spread about 50 ft into the woods behind my property, growing up tall maples and threatening to kill them and make them dead-fall hazards. The neighbors were *not* happy, and I've been scoring points with them by tearing out every last bit of it. Pulling ivy out of a chain link fence *sucks*.

My recommendation would be to kill it all. Now. With a vengeance. Tear it up, dig up as many roots as you can find, and spray Roundup on whatever remains. Repeat as necessary. 

If you want to fill in the chain link fence there are plastic inserts in a variety of colors that you can use to block the view. Some evergreen plantings in front of the fence would work and be much easier to manage.

Also - watch the ivy on masonry. It looks nice and all but it tends to put tendrils into cracks and forces cracks open. Water gets in, freezes, expands the cracks, the ivy digs deeper, so on. A lot of old "Ivy League" school buildings and old houses in Cambridge MA have been working to remove ivy and repairing the damage done by it.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

i appreciate your concerns, but I won't be tearing it out. The fence is not along my property line and the ivy would have to cross 10' of lawn to reach the property line. The fence is atop a retaining wall in the lawn area and if it takes over everything there it would be awesome! The wall is hideous and a natural cover will add appeal to the prospective buyers I hope to have in a few years.

I've been keeping up on a vicious vine that travels all over my lawn. Every month I go out and rip up the 10-20' it grows. I never knew something could grow that fast. Therefore, trimming back some ivy at the same time won't be an issue.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Ain't that a bunch of crap?
Kill it all, just kill it. And after you have killed it, kill it some more. Some people just can't allow anything to live that doesn't grow from a nursery pot.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Morning Glory....they love to climb up things. 

DM


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I would suggest to visit a local nursury and ask what they suggest for a climber for chain link fence.


----------

